# Opener.....so far



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Great, by our standards, so far. All hunters have birds. Introduced 13 year old neighbor boy to ducks two years ago. Today, he limited with four shells. 
We are running 40 to 50% mallards. Great season so far. Grandkids arrive later this week.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Talking about family camp in Coteau.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

awesome :beer:


----------

